# Wending Through the Affordable Care Requirement



## imp (Nov 5, 2015)

Second year now. My wife spent the better part of this morning attempting to resolve the dilemma of her this-year's provider, Health Net, not offering service in our area for 2016. The whole shebang looks like an experimental crap-shoot, providers get in, experience losses, then get out. Typical, I suppose. Big problem is this: she has accepted my new Dr. as hers also. The two most likely new providers do not list him. So, if she prefers to see Dr. Ken, she will have to foot the bill. This is horseshit for so-called Affordable Care for everyone. One cannot choose his/her doctor via familiarity with several, but must pick one off a list, knowing _absolutely nothing _about the doctor. Then if it works out, the following year, you cannot use him any longer.

She came away thoroughly disgusted, and I feel for her plight. 2017, she will be on Medicare, a new story waiting to be told.   imp


----------



## Don M. (Nov 5, 2015)

The ACA might have looked good on paper....but reality is showing it to be anything But affordable for most.  Several of the State exchanges that were set up are either running into serious financial issues, or are shutting down altogether.  More and more doctors are opting out of the plan, and many of the young healthy people....who were supposed to be this plans financial "foundation", are still opting Not to join...and are willing to pay the penalty, rather than spending thousands for health insurance they feel they don't need.  The formally uninsurable with chronic conditions seem to be the only major group that has opted in...and with no way to pay for their care, the entire system is being eroded.  

Then, there was the Hype about "You can keep your Doctor"....yeah, right.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 5, 2015)

Blue Cross/Blue Shield has pulled out of New Mexico because our Superintendent of Insurance wouldn't approve an over 100% rate increase.


----------



## imp (Nov 5, 2015)

*"Then, there was the Hype about "You can keep your Doctor"....yeah, right."

*That part was a patent, outright-lying crock of sh!t. If I may be allowed to say so.   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 5, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Blue Cross/Blue Shield has pulled out of New Mexico because our Superintendent of Insurance wouldn't approve an over 100% rate increase.



DOUBLE the rate! Well, that ought to have filled their plates, right? Health care has gone "round the bend".   imp


----------

